# Missing On Loan-15hh Chestnut Anglo Arab Mare



## MHOL (23 August 2012)




----------



## MHOL (28 August 2012)

We need to find this mare, please help


----------



## adja (29 August 2012)

This mare was on loan near Prestbury from 1999 as a result of a family bereavement and she was loaned to the owner/breeder's family friends.  She was a yearling filly when she was on loan and her stable name was Henna. The mare is registered as 'Prendera Passion' with the arab horse society and her registration document remains in the owner/breeders name.  Henna is DNA tested.  

The family who owned the mare were informed the mare was PTS as a result of extensive vet tests into neurological problems when she was a youngster.  

The family was shocked to see Henna's photo linked to her NED passport information being ridden by someone she was not loaned to.  The person amended details on the mare's non-tb weatherby's passport in 2009 - many years after Henna was allegedly destroyed.

Information is requested about this horse if you have seen or know her whereabouts.  Please call Horses On Loan or email using contact details on their poster about Henna.

Feel free to spread the word and forward copies of this poster on social media.  Thanks.


----------



## MHOL (31 August 2012)

We contacted the NED Database  recently over a change of ownership of Henna /Prendera Passion, this mare has now been traced very much alive although the real owner was advised by the loanee that she had been destroyed a few years before, without the facilities of NED this information would of been a total loss. We had tried to find the mare in 2010 when she was advised she was destroyed due to behaviour issues, the owner was threatened when she pressed for further info but kept an eye on NED so was surprised to see a photo and details uploaded to her deceased mares details earlier this month.

Many of us were very sceptical that NED appeared at roughly the same time that Defra was adamant that it was going to impose a horse tax on all horse owners and obviously demanding that all horse passport agencies information had to be put on NED made their intending horse tax so much easier to implement. The horse tax went by the by and obviously NED is of no further use to Defra???


Many of us working against horse crime are adamant that we need NED and not to lose it, it's utterly ridiculous.

There is also a message that needs to go out that anyone who has loaned their horse out only to be told it had died needs verification that this is the case because this isn't the first "deceased" horse we have found!!

This case has yet to be resolved and there are two innocent parties in pieces this weekend.


----------



## flowerlady (31 August 2012)

OMG I feel sorry for both the original owner and the present owner?  So will the police be able to arrest the original loanee's?

I think all horses should be registered with the NED


----------



## adja (1 September 2012)

Thank you Horses Missing on Loan for your professional services over the past week as well as the cooperation of the Arab Horse Society, NED and Weatherby's who forwarded an open letter to Henna's current keeper.  The AHS registration details remain in the original breeder/keepers name - so perhaps if you have a well bred horse whose pedigree registration paper does not accompany it in the sales process alarm bells should ring for prospective buyers.

There are two injured parties in all of this and it's imporant our attention focuses on the perpetrator who sold a horse on loan and claimed it was PTS several years ago when the owner contacted them 2 years ago.

We have some way to go but rest assured the current keeper seems to be an innocent victim in all of this in the same way the original owner/breeder is. With the support of Horses Missing On Loan we must seek justice and highlight how even the most credible of people competing at the highest level may be no different than anyone else who deprives individuals of their personal property.

Henna is half sister to EL Sabio chosen to represent team GB this year at FEI world championships.

Thankfully through NED I have been able to demonstrate Henna is still alive. 

Words cannot express the range and depth of emotions linked to this situation especially as she was loaned only as a result of the tragic accidental death of my mother.  Words fail me, but needless to say this quote seems to sum up things quite nicely:

*'Opportunity makes a thief'* Francis Bacon
We have a long way to go but both the current keeper and owner/breeder will work together to direct attentions on those who put us in this sickening position.


----------



## Jewkes (2 September 2012)

Had this horse been on loan with no contact for 11 years then?


----------



## Cuffey (2 September 2012)

Jewkes said:



			Had this horse been on loan with no contact for 11 years then?
		
Click to expand...

Please read the thread again--it says:

''The family who owned the mare were informed the mare was PTS as a result of extensive vet tests into neurological problems when she was a youngster. ''

So they had believed she was dead until finding evidence on NED that she was very much alive


----------



## Star_Chaser (3 September 2012)

what an awful situation for all concerned.  I hope you all get satisfactory result pursing the person who had her on loan originally.


----------



## Jewkes (3 September 2012)

"claimed it was PTS several years ago when the owner contacted them 2 years ago"


----------



## MHOL (3 September 2012)

Jewkes said:



			"claimed it was PTS several years ago when the owner contacted them 2 years ago"
		
Click to expand...

The mare was on a long term loan with a family friend until the daughter outgrew her, there are other personal aspects to this case which we are not willing to discuss on a public forum.


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 September 2012)

It doesn't really matter when the owner contacted the loanee the loanee stole the horse 

Very glad she has been found alive and well.


----------



## adja (16 September 2012)

The interesting thing here is that the horse has been on a weatherbys non-tb passport for 15 years that is the original document accompanying her through her lifetime.  However, there has only been one change recorded on it during this time and that is the current keeper.  

Also this quality bred anglo arab was registered with the AHS and this registration document remains in the original owner/breeders name so people bought her without the correct paperwork.  For the purposes of AHS you must provide signed evidence from the person who owns the horse to create a transfer.  

The mare was on loan in cheshire and has been moved to the Avon/Gloucs area during her lifetime.  

As a 4 year old she was competed succesfully at county level and as a foal qualified for RIHS so perhaps people might remember this little 15hh chestnut mare competing.

The police are currently making enquiries into the situation with the person who sold her on loan.

If you buy a well bred pedigree older horse if it does not have a registration document from its breed society accompanying its original passport in the name of the person you are buying it off then alarm bells should ring.  

Breed societies will be able to help in these situations if you need to check on their registration status.


----------



## adja (13 October 2012)

We've found Henna (Prendera Passion) in Gloucestershire and she was sold off loan from Cheshire but the person who loaned her is not forthcoming about her actions and there is a gap of her whereabouts between 2003 - 2008.  

If anyone in the Cheshire or South West area knows who bought her from a showing home in Cheshire or any other information it would be gratefully received.

The police have an incident number set up at Macclesfield relating to this matter.


----------



## adja (6 November 2012)

Thanks to assistance by Missing horses on loan I was able to be reunited with Henna (aka Pash) over the weekend where she lives in Gloucestershire.  

Through various correspondence and emails I'd not been prepared for the scars and muscular damage on her body.  And those were just the external scars, it is clear Henna has had a tough time until thankfully a wonderful lady bought her and provides her with a caring, loving and peaceful home.






On the basis that Henna aka Pash has clearly found some peace and a loving home I am transfering her AHS registration documents into her current keeper's name.  This means she will be 'rightfully' owned by this wonderful lady.

It is abhorent to look at the scars on such a damaged mare and know it is people who inflicted them on her.  Even more so when this little filly was loaned to family friends as a show horse loan.  We continue to work together to find out the truth about what happened to Henna and civil action against the family who sold her off loan is inevitable.


----------



## OWLIE185 (6 November 2012)

I wish you the best of luck in taking civil action against the people who sold the horse you loaned to them in good faith.  Such action is despicable and these people need to be brought to justice and suffer the financial consequences of their action.
We should all be putting pressure on DEFRA to reinstate the NED website as this is a useful tool for us all infact it is about the only thing that the government has done for horse riders.


----------



## adja (6 November 2012)

Thanks for that message.  Ironically I accessed NED to print off existing records held on my account there & noticed that her current keeper posted a photo and passport description on 'other data' section.  Thereafter, through missing horses on loan, NED, weatherbys & AHS she was traced.  Thanks to the support of Missing horses on loan and cooperation from owner/breeder and current keeper it led to me seeing her some 3 months after first becoming aware she was not destroyed. 

Genuine horse keepers and authorities relating to them need access to a national equine database.  With all the deception that goes on there is no other way to provide impartial and factual information to the general public.


----------

